# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چجوری میشه "تک رقمی " و " دو رقمی "شد؟

## a.t.n

چجوری دوستان ....

----------


## a.t.n

دانش آموزایی که رتبه ها رو میارن چجوری میخونن 
چقدر میخونن
و.....
البته فقط تک رقمی و دو رقمی های زیر 30 منظورمه

----------


## a.t.n

> کار یه سال نیست مطمعنا کار دوسال هم نیست 3 سال پایه  رو میطلبه
> حالا این حرف رو به پای این نزارین که طرف اگه دوسال خوب بخونه نمیتونه دورقمی شه که حتما میتونه ولی کار برای رسیدن به دورقمی و یه رقمی به قدری زیاد هست که اگه بخواد یه جا جمع بشه فرسایشی بشه به قدری که نشه درش اورد  یا خیلی کم باشن که بتونن دربیارن 
> 8 تا مبحث متفاوت که علاوه بر تسلط رو مفاهیم و بطن باید توی یه تایم محدود 4 ساعته و با کلی برنامه و امادگی برای ایجاد شرایط مناسب سر جلسه باشه 
> 97 درصد دو رقمی و یه رقمی ها سال به سال بستن اومدن جلو و اگه ازمون رفته باشن که اکثر میرن از همون دوم دبیرستانشون دهم شون اصراف همون رنج بودن 
> حالا باز شما بیاین مته به خشخاش بزارین و n تا مورد هم رو کنین و هم شما مطمعن باشین و همه چیز رو بدونین و هم طرف راست گفته باشه  سال به سال تو همون یه درصد قرار میگیرن


باشه قبول 
ولی حالا میدونی اینا چقدر میخونن 
تو چه ویژگی هایی با بقیه تفاوت دارن

----------


## a.t.n

> مهمترینشون تا جایی که بررسی کردم و دیدم خانوادشونه .یه محیط اروم و منطقی که بچه رو فارغ از هر جدل فکری نگه میداره و منظم بار میاره 
> بازم اینیکه میگم همون 99 درصد محسوب میشه بازم رفقا یه درصد رو کنن که مطمعنا هست منم میدونم هست
> خوندنشون هم همونطور که گفتم سال به سال جمع میشه .یعنی به هیچ عنوان ساعت مطالعه عجیب و غریب ندارن یه روتین منظم و خاص از مطالعه که کنارش تفریح و گشت و گذارم هست 
> بحث تبلیغ نیست خودمم قشنگ با کاظم زاویه دارم چون برا یه عده زیادی تو یه شرایطی ضربه است و مطمعنا برای منفعتش ازش صحبتی نمیکنه 
> ولی اصول کلی مطالعه همون اصل هایی که کاظم تو سایتش و دفتربرنامه ریزیش گفته و اگه از دهم لحاظ بشه موفقیت صد درصدی به دنبال داره .رکن اول همون مطالعه درس هر روز تو همون روزه که از اول رتبه های یک و دو رقم لحاظ میکنن
> با یه حرکت نرمال و ساده ولی با تکرار اون و نظم دادن بهش باعث میشه تلنبار نشه و فشار زیادی نیاد و بالطبع کارایی و راندمان بیاد بالا


ممنون

----------


## Maja7080

به نظرم ادمای خاصی هستن،نه اینکه نابغه باشن،ادمایی هستن که فقط میخونن و معتاد درس خوندن هستن.رتبه ۱ تجربی ۹۵(محمد احمدی) اومده بود مسابقه شبکه ۳ ،گلزار بهش گفت چرا رفتی پزشکی گفت میخواستم ببینم هی میگن پزشکی پزشکی توی این رشته چه خبره،مجری با تعجب بهش گفت یعنی تو رتبه ۱ کنکور شدی که فقط ببینی رشته پزشکی چه خبره؟منم از جوابش تعجب کردم انتظار داشتم مثلا بگه علاقه داشتم یا از این حرفا...
درواقع خیلی از رتبه برترا هدفشون فقط رشته و دانشگاه نیست(چون خیلی از ماها هدف داریم)،همونطور که گفتم معتاد درس خوندن هستن یعنی اول میخونن بعد هدف تعیین میکنن(برعکس خیلی از ماها که اول هدف تعیین میکنیم بعد متناسب با اون برنامه میریزیم)
از لحاظ امکانات هم اکثرا در سطح بالایی هستن و چند سال ازمون دادن و مدارس خوبی درس خوندن،ولی بازم به نظر من دلیل اصلی رتبه برتر شدنشون همونیه که بالاتر گفتم

----------


## a.t.n

> به نظرم ادمای خاصی هستن،نه اینکه نابغه باشن،ادمایی هستن که فقط میخونن و معتاد درس خوندن هستن.رتبه ۱ تجربی ۹۵(محمد احمدی) اومده بود مسابقه شبکه ۳ ،گلزار بهش گفت چرا رفتی پزشکی گفت میخواستم ببینم هی میگن پزشکی پزشکی توی این رشته چه خبره،مجری با تعجب بهش گفت یعنی تو رتبه ۱ کنکور شدی که فقط ببینی رشته پزشکی چه خبره؟منم از جوابش تعجب کردم انتظار داشتم مثلا بگه علاقه داشتم یا از این حرفا...
> درواقع خیلی از رتبه برترا هدفشون فقط رشته و دانشگاه نیست(چون خیلی از ماها هدف داریم)،همونطور که گفتم معتاد درس خوندن هستن یعنی اول میخونن بعد هدف تعیین میکنن(برعکس خیلی از ماها که اول هدف تعیین میکنیم بعد متناسب با اون برنامه میریزیم)
> از لحاظ امکانات هم اکثرا در سطح بالایی هستن و چند سال ازمون دادن و مدارس خوبی درس خوندن،ولی بازم به نظر من دلیل اصلی رتبه برتر شدنشون همونیه که بالاتر گفتم


ممنون

----------


## Mysterious

*تلاش زیاد+هوش و دقت و پشتکار
همین*

----------


## spring__girl

پایه فوق العاده قوی که لازمه اش خوندن و مسلط شدن در هر پایه تحصیلی ک جلو میری هستش+تلاش مداوم ۳ ساله دبیرستان+دور بودن از هرگونه حواشی
همین.تاکید میکنم مداومممم
متاسفانه ما دیر رسیدیم به اینا وقتی که چند سال پشت کنکور موندیم..دوره دانش آموزی بهترین دوران درس خوندنه بخاطر جو مدرسه و رقابت و روحیه بچه ها 
کاش بچه ها حرف ماهارو گوش کنن و درس خوندن رو به سال آخر و سال پشت کنکوری موکول نکنن..
کاش والدین آگاه باشن و اگر بچه درس خونی دارن اذیتش نکنن و از سال اول دبیرستان از لحاظ مالی و روحی حمایتش کنن..بنظر من اینا هم مهمه..مخصوصا حمایت والدین در حد توان
مثلا رستگار رحمانی میگفت با اینکه وضع خوبی نداشتیم پدرم میگفت تو لازم نیست کمکم کنی و درس بخون..خب توانش این بوده و خیلیه این..
همین دیگه
موفق باشین..

----------


## Saeed79

همکلاسی و دوست صمیمی خود من رتبه ۲۹ منطقه ۲ شد
آزمون ۱۷ خرداد ، یعنی کمتر از ۱‌ماه به کنکور تفاوت ترازمون زیر ۵۰ تا شد
ولی توی همین ۱ ماه ترکوند به معنای واقعی
موفقیت استفاده بهینه از زمانه

----------


## ali.asghar

*خیلی بازه ات کمه ]یکی از دوستام زیر 30 ریاضی شد سال سوم رفت کلاس اونم مشهور ترین ها  بعدش کل تابستون پایه رو بست واز مهر تا عید روزی 4-5 ساعت می خوند از دم عید تا کنکور زیر 16 ساعت نداشت وعینکی با نمره حدود 3 شد به این حد وتعدادی موهاش سفید شدند  
+ حمایت همه جانبه خوانواده اش در حد بنز  و خودشم معتاد درس خوندن بود*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط spring__girl


پایه فوق العاده قوی که لازمه اش خوندن و مسلط شدن در هر پایه تحصیلی ک جلو میری هستش+تلاش مداوم ۳ ساله دبیرستان+دور بودن از هرگونه حواشی
همین.تاکید میکنم مداومممم
متاسفانه ما دیر رسیدیم به اینا وقتی که چند سال پشت کنکور موندیم..دوره دانش آموزی بهترین دوران درس خوندنه بخاطر جو مدرسه و رقابت و روحیه بچه ها 
کاش بچه ها حرف ماهارو گوش کنن و درس خوندن رو به سال آخر و سال پشت کنکوری موکول نکنن..
کاش والدین آگاه باشن و اگر بچه درس خونی دارن اذیتش نکنن و از سال اول دبیرستان از لحاظ مالی و روحی حمایتش کنن..بنظر من اینا هم مهمه..مخصوصا حمایت والدین در حد توان
مثلا رستگار رحمانی میگفت با اینکه وضع خوبی نداشتیم پدرم میگفت تو لازم نیست کمکم کنی و درس بخون..خب توانش این بوده و خیلیه این..
همین دیگه
موفق باشین..


ولی بنظرم یه سال فول تایم خوبیه 
مشکل ما اینه از تابستون میخوایم ۲ رقمی بشیم میایم میپرسیم میشه؟
همه میگن نه مگه اینکه پایه ات قوی باشه(در حالی که بهترین تایم قوی کردن پایه همون تابستونه و ۸۰ درصد از دست میدیم)
میشه مهر باز میگیم فلانی از تیر شروع کرد ناامید میشیم
و این چرخه ادامه پیدا میکنه تا خود کنکور

یه سال واقعا کافیه بنظرم واسه کنکور با یه پایه معمولی بستگی به کیفیت داره
اونایی که پایه شون خوبه خب درس خوندنو بیشتر بلدن ولی چیزی نیست که آدم نتونه بهش برسه❤*

----------


## spring__girl

> *
> 
> ولی بنظرم یه سال فول تایم خوبیه 
> مشکل ما اینه از تابستون میخوایم ۲ رقمی بشیم میایم میپرسیم میشه؟
> همه میگن نه مگه اینکه پایه ات قوی باشه(در حالی که بهترین تایم قوی کردن پایه همون تابستونه و ۸۰ درصد از دست میدیم)
> میشه مهر باز میگیم فلانی از تیر شروع کرد ناامید میشیم
> و این چرخه ادامه پیدا میکنه تا خود کنکور
> 
> یه سال واقعا کافیه بنظرم واسه کنکور با یه پایه معمولی بستگی به کیفیت داره
> اونایی که پایه شون خوبه خب درس خوندنو بیشتر بلدن ولی چیزی نیست که آدم نتونه بهش برسه❤*


اره  :Yahoo (11): 
پایه قوی رو تو تابستون و حتی طول سال هم میشه اوکی کرد 
به قول تو این روند ادامه دارد..
ولی اره چیز غیر ممکنی نیست ولی تلاش مداوم میخواد
 :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## a.t.n

ممنون از همه دوستان

----------


## a.t.n

> همکلاسی و دوست صمیمی خود من رتبه ۲۹ منطقه ۲ شد
> آزمون ۱۷ خرداد ، یعنی کمتر از ۱‌ماه به کنکور تفاوت ترازمون زیر ۵۰ تا شد
> ولی توی همین ۱ ماه ترکوند به معنای واقعی
> موفقیت استفاده بهینه از زمانه


سلام آقای غیور 
خواستم بپرسم اون وویسی که گذاشتین داخل تاپیک مصاحبه تون همون روشیه که باهاش از 6700 به 7400 رسیدین ؟
میشه یکم بیشتر در مورد این دوستتون بگین

----------


## Limo

> همکلاسی و دوست صمیمی خود من رتبه ۲۹ منطقه ۲ شد
> آزمون ۱۷ خرداد ، یعنی کمتر از ۱‌ماه به کنکور تفاوت ترازمون زیر ۵۰ تا شد
> ولی توی همین ۱ ماه ترکوند به معنای واقعی
> موفقیت استفاده بهینه از زمانه


ترازتون چند بود؟

----------


## reza2018

اغلب از سال های پایه درس رو جدی میگیرن و اصلاحا کنکوری میخونن...
از مصاحبه هایی که خوندم اینطور بنظرم اومده که طرز تفکر این ها هم فرق میکنه...
این مصاحبه رو بخون .::گفت وگو دبيرستان علامه طباطبايی با "ايزدمهر احمدی نژاد" رتبه اول تجربی۹۸::.

----------


## Django

*سلام. کسی چندتا کارنامه از دورقمی های ۹۸ داره؟*

----------


## a.t.n

> همکلاسی و دوست صمیمی خود من رتبه ۲۹ منطقه ۲ شد
> آزمون ۱۷ خرداد ، یعنی کمتر از ۱‌ماه به کنکور تفاوت ترازمون زیر ۵۰ تا شد
> ولی توی همین ۱ ماه ترکوند به معنای واقعی
> موفقیت استفاده بهینه از زمانه


داداش سعید میشه اون وویس امیر رضا براتی رو آپلود کنی لطفا

----------


## a.t.n

> اغلب از سال های پایه درس رو جدی میگیرن و اصلاحا کنکوری میخونن...
> از مصاحبه هایی که خوندم اینطور بنظرم اومده که طرز تفکر این ها هم فرق میکنه...
> این مصاحبه رو بخون .::گفت وگو دبيرستان علامه طباطبايی با "ايزدمهر احمدی نژاد" رتبه اول تجربی۹۸::.


بله ممنون 
میدونید داشتم یه فیلم توی آپارات میدیدم 
این بچه ها روش خوندنشون فرق میکنه 
مثلا خانم سمانه توتونچیان رتبه 14 امسال میگفتن مثلا یه درس مثل زیست رو 3_4 بار توی اون بازه دو هفته ای مرور میکنه 
میدونید من بیشتر منظورم روش خوندن ،تعداد مرور و.... بود 
که چیکار میکنن

----------


## reza2018

> بله ممنون 
> میدونید داشتم یه فیلم توی آپارات میدیدم 
> این بچه ها روش خوندنشون فرق میکنه 
> مثلا خانم سمانه توتونچیان رتبه 14 امسال میگفتن مثلا یه درس مثل زیست رو 3_4 بار توی اون بازه دو هفته ای مرور میکنه 
> میدونید من بیشتر منظورم روش خوندن ،تعداد مرور و.... بود 
> که چیکار میکنن


مصاحبه های رتبه های برتر رو میتونی بخونی که روش مطالعه برای درس هارو هم توضیح دادن...بین مصاحبه ها رتبه های دورقمی هم هست.
http://forum.konkur.in/forum422.html

----------


## sina_u

اکثر این افراد درسهارو کامل خوندن و روی مفاهیم درس مسلط هستن و تست زدن والان فقط مرور میکنن، آزمون میدن و تستهای کتابهای دیگه رو بررسی میکنن.
اگه کسی 2 سال *خوب بخونه* و *مخش بکشه* میتونه چنین رتبه هایی بیاره.
سال اول مفاهیمو خوب ببنده و تو ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی تست هم کار کنه و سال دوم مرور و تست.
برای همین وقتی یکی میگه  رتبه فلان  نحوه درس خوندنش فرق داره، فضایی درس نمیخونه، به درس مسلط هست مرورش خیلی سریعتر هست.

----------


## BARONI

بحث خواستن هست , اگه بخوای میتونی دورقمی و حتی یک رقمی بیاری , یک نکته رو خیلی از این دوستان در نظر نگرفتن ( خیلیا هم هستن سه سال میخونن با تراز 8000 ولی در اخر نمیشه در اخر پشت کنکور میمونن) میدونید مهم ذهن ادم هست که چی میخواد قطعا کسی رتبه یک میشه طرز تفکرش حتی با رتبه ی دو فرق میکرده و این تفاوت های طرز تفکر ماست که مارو به خواسته هامون میکشون . تعداد تست و 3 سال خوندن برای کنکور همه ی اینها حاشیس , 
طرز تفکر تو چطوریه ؟ ایا شبیه یک رتبه ی برتر هست ؟ درموردش خیلی فکر کن

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام آقای غیور 
> خواستم بپرسم اون وویسی که گذاشتین داخل تاپیک مصاحبه تون همون روشیه که باهاش از 6700 به 7400 رسیدین ؟
> میشه یکم بیشتر در مورد این دوستتون بگین


سلام
بله
چی بگم درموردش ؟ هرسوالی دارین درخدمتم
البته ترازای دوستم کلا خوب بود
میانگین ۷۴۰۰ بود که بعد عید ۶۹۰۰ هم شد و ۲ تا جامع اخر رفت روز ۷۸۰۰

----------


## Saeed79

> داداش سعید میشه اون وویس امیر رضا براتی رو آپلود کنی لطفا


چشم
ولی ویس مال حدود ۱ سال میشه امیدوارم پیداش کنم!!

----------


## Assi

> بحث خواستن هست , اگه بخوای میتونی دورقمی و حتی یک رقمی بیاری , یک نکته رو خیلی از این دوستان در نظر نگرفتن ( خیلیا هم هستن سه سال میخونن با تراز 8000 ولی در اخر نمیشه در اخر پشت کنکور میمونن) میدونید مهم ذهن ادم هست که چی میخواد قطعا کسی رتبه یک میشه طرز تفکرش حتی با رتبه ی دو فرق میکرده و این تفاوت های طرز تفکر ماست که مارو به خواسته هامون میکشون . تعداد تست و 3 سال خوندن برای کنکور همه ی اینها حاشیس , 
> طرز تفکر تو چطوریه ؟ ایا شبیه یک رتبه ی برتر هست ؟ درموردش خیلی فکر کن


خب من هرچقدم بیام طرز فکر رتبه برترو داشته باشم بدون تعداد تست بالا، اتفاق خاصی واسم نمیفته
منظورت از طرز فکر چیه؟
(میخام اونطوری فک کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام
> بله
> چی بگم درموردش ؟ هرسوالی دارین درخدمتم
> البته ترازای دوستم کلا خوب بود
> میانگین ۷۴۰۰ بود که بعد عید ۶۹۰۰ هم شد و ۲ تا جامع اخر رفت روز ۷۸۰۰


مثلا 
چند ساعت میخوند
استراحتاش چطوری بود منظورم استراحت بین درسا 
صبح ها از چه ساعتی شروع میکرد و شبها ساعت چند میخوابید 
مرور های بین دو هفته آزمونش به چه نحو بود (مثلا چند بار درسی مثل زیست رو مرور میکرد )

از فضای مجازی چقدر استفاده میکرد 
برنامهی بین دو هفته رو چطوری میریخت 
و یه مقدار هم در مورد شخصیتش 
(سوالای بالا میدونم سوالایی هستن که باید از خود شخص پرسیده بشن اما خب به عنوان یک فرد که دوستش بودی چطور بود )
و یه سوال از خودتون اگه واقعا روزی 10 ساعت آدم درس بخونه میشه (حالا بعضی روزا کمتر یا بیشتر ) میشه تراز 7000 بیاره 
من سال دیگه میخوام برم قلم چی و کنکور 1400 بدم

----------


## Saeed79

> مثلا 
> چند ساعت میخوند
> استراحتاش چطوری بود منظورم استراحت بین درسا 
> صبح ها از چه ساعتی شروع میکرد و شبها ساعت چند میخوابید 
> مرور های بین دو هفته آزمونش به چه نحو بود (مثلا چند بار درسی مثل زیست رو مرور میکرد )
> 
> از فضای مجازی چقدر استفاده میکرد 
> برنامهی بین دو هفته رو چطوری میریخت 
> و یه مقدار هم در مورد شخصیتش 
> ...


هفنه ای 40 ساعت
استراحت که ها کاملا بستگی به شخص داره ...
صبح ها حدود 8 و شب ها حدود 11 12
موبایل نداشت و استفاده از فضای مجازیش تقریبا صفر
شخصیتش هم کااملا خاکی و خودمونی و ظرفیتش رو داشت واسه همینم این نتیجه رو گرفت
خودش هم شخص درسی ای بود . از سال 7 ام درسخون بود !
من بالاترین ساعت مطالع ام 1 هفته اونم 67 ساعت بود . میانگینم هم 7100 (جامع ها 7300 7400)
میانگین 10 ساعت قطعا بالاتر از اینا میشین

----------


## Limo

> بحث خواستن هست , اگه بخوای میتونی دورقمی و حتی یک رقمی بیاری , یک نکته رو خیلی از این دوستان در نظر نگرفتن ( خیلیا هم هستن سه سال میخونن با تراز 8000 ولی در اخر نمیشه در اخر پشت کنکور میمونن) میدونید مهم ذهن ادم هست که چی میخواد قطعا کسی رتبه یک میشه طرز تفکرش حتی با رتبه ی دو فرق میکرده و این تفاوت های طرز تفکر ماست که مارو به خواسته هامون میکشون . تعداد تست و 3 سال خوندن برای کنکور همه ی اینها حاشیس , 
> طرز تفکر تو چطوریه ؟ ایا شبیه یک رتبه ی برتر هست ؟ درموردش خیلی فکر کن


طرز فکر :Yahoo (4): 
دوست من قانون جذب شاید تا حدی جواب بده،ولی مورد اصلی تلاشِ مداومِ
خیلی کم پیش میاد کسی که تو سه سالِ دبیرستان تراز خوبی داره کنکورو خراب کنه.

----------


## BARONI

> خب من هرچقدم بیام طرز فکر رتبه برترو داشته باشم بدون تعداد تست بالا، اتفاق خاصی واسم نمیفته
> منظورت از طرز فکر چیه؟
> (میخام اونطوری فک کنم


ببخشید من منظورتونو متوجه نشدم
کسی که طرز تفکرش شبیه رتبه برتراس تست کار نمیکنه؟؟؟
متوجه نشدم!!!

----------


## Assi

> ببخشید من منظورتونو متوجه نشدم
> کسی که طرز تفکرش شبیه رتبه برتراس تست کار نمیکنه؟؟؟
> متوجه نشدم!!!


گلم میگی تعداد تست حاشیس و اینا
من ب نظرم بدون تست بالا سه رقمی هم غیر ممکنه
اخرش هم طرز فکر رتبه برترا رو ازت پرسیدمـ
اگه چیز گنگ دیگه ای هس توضیح بدم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.t.n

> هفنه ای 40 ساعت
> استراحت که ها کاملا بستگی به شخص داره ...
> صبح ها حدود 8 و شب ها حدود 11 12
> موبایل نداشت و استفاده از فضای مجازیش تقریبا صفر
> شخصیتش هم کااملا خاکی و خودمونی و ظرفیتش رو داشت واسه همینم این نتیجه رو گرفت
> خودش هم شخص درسی ای بود . از سال 7 ام درسخون بود !
> من بالاترین ساعت مطالع ام 1 هفته اونم 67 ساعت بود . میانگینم هم 7100 (جامع ها 7300 7400)
> میانگین 10 ساعت قطعا بالاتر از اینا میشین


ممنون آقای غیور

----------


## Saeed79

> ممنون آقای غیور


انجام وظیفست عزیز  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.t.n

> انجام وظیفست عزیز


وظیفه نیست ، بزرگیه  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## SinaMegapolis

ببین دو رقمی و یک رقمی شدن به هزار تا فاکتور بستگی داره فرمولی نیست که بخوای بگی اره اینجوری میکنم مثلا ۵ کشور میشم
به پایه ات بستگی داره
به ساعت مطالعه ات بستگی داره
به سرعت بستگی داره
به کتاب تست هات بستگی داره
تازه مهم تر از همه
*به کنکوری که میدی هم بستگی داره*
بنده به شخصه معتقدم اگه از رتبه ۱ تا ۳۰۰ کنکور کنکوری که دادن رو دوباره امتحان بگیری عمرا همون رتبه های قبلی رو بیارن.
تازه به میزان تداوم تلاش هم بستگی داره
مورد داریم تو کلاسمون یکی پسر دبیر شیمیمونه
تو هشتم و نهم شیمی و زیست نظام جدید رو تموم کرده ولی حس درس خوندن نداره ترازش هست ۷۵۰۰
یکی دیگه داریم (امین قائمی) از دهم شروع کرده ولی این قدر با قدرت می خونه همیشه با تراز بین ۷۶۰۰ تا ۸۰۰۰ زیر ۵۰ قلم چی کشوره

----------


## Lynx

امسال مدرسمون یه سری از سال بالاییا دو رقمی شدن همه شون از اون دسته کسایی بودن ک از سال هفتم ک وارد مد شدم و شناختمشون (اونا نهم بودن) فوق خرخوووون!!!! بودن امتحانای مدرسه همیشه عالی ترازای قلمچی میانگین 7500 یا 7600. از اولش درسخون بودن یکیشونو از دبستان حتی میشناختم از همون موقع عاشق درس خوندن بود....کلا تداوم داشتن و عاشق درخوندن بودن و انگیزه داشتن و پشتکار خیلیییی زیاد و دووم اوردن و خسته نشدن میتونه راز این قضیه باشه

----------


## Mysterious

*به عنوان کسی که ۲ ساله موندم میگم
کنکورو "شاخ" نکنید!
ازش نترسید
نگید من از اول نخوندم دیگه باید آرزوی دو رقمی رو به گور ببرم
ایمان بیارید هر کسی متفاوته
روش خوندن،تلاش و هوش شما منحصر به فرده 
اصلا مقایسه نکنید با بقیه
هر کس با توجه به تواناییش میتونه تشخیص بده چقد تایم نیاز داره
اینایی که میگین صرفا دیدین منم داشتم از این دوستا که از سوم راهنمایی کنکوری میخوندن ولی ۳ ساله موندن!
سعی کنید اول به خود باوری برسید که میتونید
بعد هدفتونو بذارید رو روشای مناسب درس خوندن(نمیگم پزشکی تهران چون هدف نیست،رویاس)
بعد سعی کنید علاقه داشته باشید و تحمل سختیا رو بکشید
من ۲ نفرو میشناستم سال ۹۶-۹۷ از تابستون و مهر شروع کرد رتبه های ۸۰ و ۱۳۰ شدن 
*

----------


## a.t.n

> ببین دو رقمی و یک رقمی شدن به هزار تا فاکتور بستگی داره فرمولی نیست که بخوای بگی اره اینجوری میکنم مثلا ۵ کشور میشم
> به پایه ات بستگی داره
> به ساعت مطالعه ات بستگی داره
> به سرعت بستگی داره
> به کتاب تست هات بستگی داره
> تازه مهم تر از همه
> *به کنکوری که میدی هم بستگی داره*
> بنده به شخصه معتقدم اگه از رتبه ۱ تا ۳۰۰ کنکور کنکوری که دادن رو دوباره امتحان بگیری عمرا همون رتبه های قبلی رو بیارن.
> تازه به میزان تداوم تلاش هم بستگی داره
> ...


سلام 
در مورد این دوستتون آقای قائمی میدونید 
روزی چند ساعت میخوند 
ساعت شروع و پایان مطالعه اش 
میزان استفاده از نت 
کتابایی که ازش تست میزنه 
فاصله ی دو هفته ای آزمون رو چطوری تقسیم میکنه 
مرورش برای درسی مثل زیست چند باره توی اون فاصله دو هفته ای 
خلاصه نویسی میکنه یا نه

----------


## a.t.n

> امسال مدرسمون یه سری از سال بالاییا دو رقمی شدن همه شون از اون دسته کسایی بودن ک از سال هفتم ک وارد مد شدم و شناختمشون (اونا نهم بودن) فوق خرخوووون!!!! بودن امتحانای مدرسه همیشه عالی ترازای قلمچی میانگین 7500 یا 7600. از اولش درسخون بودن یکیشونو از دبستان حتی میشناختم از همون موقع عاشق درس خوندن بود....کلا تداوم داشتن و عاشق درخوندن بودن و انگیزه داشتن و پشتکار خیلیییی زیاد و دووم اوردن و خسته نشدن میتونه راز این قضیه باشه


سلام 
ممنون از پاسخ گویی تون
منم با صحبت های شما موافقم 
میدونید این دوستاتون 
روزانه چند ساعت میخوندن
فاصله دو هفته ای آزمون رو به چه بازه هایی تقسیم میکردن 
مرورشون برای درس مهمی مثل زیست چقدر بوده 
میزان استفاده از نت

----------


## BARONI

> گلم میگی تعداد تست حاشیس و اینا
> من ب نظرم بدون تست بالا سه رقمی هم غیر ممکنه
> اخرش هم طرز فکر رتبه برترا رو ازت پرسیدمـ
> اگه چیز گنگ دیگه ای هس توضیح بدم


کسی که طرز تفکرش شبیه رتبه برترا باشه تعداد تست حاشیس چون وقتی هدفی که داری خیلی بالاتر از این چیزهاست که بخواد ذهنت و درگیر کنه و تو فقط میخونی و تو تمام توان و تلاشتو میزاری مثلا طرف میگه 200 تا روزی تست بزنی دیگه قبولی ولی شاید یک نفر واقعا 100 تا هم به زور بزنه ولی این 100 تا نهایت این فرد هست و این تعداد تست فرد خود به خود بالاتر میره

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سلام 
> در مورد این دوستتون آقای قائمی میدونید 
> روزی چند ساعت میخوند 
> ساعت شروع و پایان مطالعه اش 
> میزان استفاده از نت 
> کتابایی که ازش تست میزنه 
> فاصله ی دو هفته ای آزمون رو چطوری تقسیم میکنه 
> مرورش برای درسی مثل زیست چند باره توی اون فاصله دو هفته ای 
> خلاصه نویسی میکنه یا نه


1-روز غیر مدرسه 4 تا 7 ساعت روز تعطیل 5 تا 10 ساعت
2-نمیدونم. همینقدر میدونم که اکثرا صبح میخونه
3- اصلا نت نداره
4-همه کتاباش یا مال خیلی سبزه یا گاج (البته زرد عمومی و جامع فارسی قلمچی هم داره)
5-اول یه بازه 4 روزی از کل کتاب هاش مباحث رو ضریب 3 تموم میکنه (که اگه یه وقت مریض شد غصه وای نخوندم نداشته باشه)
بقیه هفته و هفته دوم هم اگه حوصله داشت بقیه تست هارو میزنه اگه نه همگام با مدرسه تست میزنه
6-یکی دو بار
7-معمولا نه مگه اینکه یه مبحثی خیلی سنگین باشه

----------


## Mohamad_R

خسته شدم از این جو وو بحثا . بسه درسته منم دست درمون نخوندم ولی این تاپیک ها هم جز وقت تلف کردن و اعتماد به نفس کاذب ثمره ای ندارن

----------


## a.t.n

> خسته شدم از این جو وو بحثا . بسه درسته منم دست درمون نخوندم ولی این تاپیک ها هم جز وقت تلف کردن و اعتماد به نفس کاذب ثمره ای ندارن


سلام 
نکاتی که بچه ها گفتن خیلی خوبه حتما استفاده کنید 
از تاپیک "برنامه ریزی به روش علیرضا آروین "و یا "برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی" که آقای محمد کاظم میدانی رتبه تک رقمی کنکور ریاضی کشور سال 93 نوشتند استفاده کنید 
انجمن مطالب خیلی خوبی داره 
به نظرم آدم یکسری نکات رو باید بدونه مثلا من با چند نفر که صحبت کردم دیدم اینا تعداد مرور هاشون بیشتر از بقیه ای (این در حالیه که خیلی ها شاید تکرار میکنم شاید یه بار نزدیک آزمون مرور کنن اما اینها تعداد مرورهاشون 3_4 بار مخصوصا توی درسی مثل زیست )
یا مثلا آزمون غیر حضوری رو حتما میزنن 
تست ها رو نشان دار میکنن برای آزمونهایی جامع ازشون استفاده میکنن
یا مثلا همون طور که توی کامنتهای بالاتر میبینین استفاده از نتشون یا صفره یا خیلی کم 
دونستن این نکات به نظرم به اندازه تهیه منابع خوب مهمه 
من 1400 کنکور می خوام بدم 
موفق باشی

----------


## BARONI

> طرز فکر
> دوست من قانون جذب شاید تا حدی جواب بده،ولی مورد اصلی تلاشِ مداومِ
> خیلی کم پیش میاد کسی که تو سه سالِ دبیرستان تراز خوبی داره کنکورو خراب کنه.


قرار نیست همه درکش و داشته باشن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nahal1993

> پایه فوق العاده قوی که لازمه اش خوندن و مسلط شدن در هر پایه تحصیلی ک جلو میری هستش+تلاش مداوم ۳ ساله دبیرستان+دور بودن از هرگونه حواشی
> همین.تاکید میکنم مداومممم
> متاسفانه ما دیر رسیدیم به اینا وقتی که چند سال پشت کنکور موندیم..دوره دانش آموزی بهترین دوران درس خوندنه بخاطر جو مدرسه و رقابت و روحیه بچه ها 
> کاش بچه ها حرف ماهارو گوش کنن و درس خوندن رو به سال آخر و سال پشت کنکوری موکول نکنن..
> کاش والدین آگاه باشن و اگر بچه درس خونی دارن اذیتش نکنن و از سال اول دبیرستان از لحاظ مالی و روحی حمایتش کنن..بنظر من اینا هم مهمه..مخصوصا حمایت والدین در حد توان
> مثلا رستگار رحمانی میگفت با اینکه وضع خوبی نداشتیم پدرم میگفت تو لازم نیست کمکم کنی و درس بخون..خب توانش این بوده و خیلیه این..
> همین دیگه
> موفق باشین..


" کاش والدین آگاه باشن و اگر بچه درس خونی دارن اذیتش نکنن و از سال اول دبیرستان از لحاظ مالی و روحی حمایتش کنن..بنظر من اینا هم مهمه..مخصوصا حمایت والدین در حد توان " 

این حرفتو باید با طلا نوشت زد دربِ ورودیِ تک تک خونه ها . آرامش روانی که خیلیامون نداریم و همش هم برمیگرده به خانواده. تو خونه ما که خوردنُ بردنُ چاپیدن ُ ... مالِ بقیس درد و بدبختی و مرض نصیب ما میشه. خب آدم با چه آرامشی درس بخونه؟! رتبه یکشم بیاری نمیتونه تو شرایط ما مقاومت کنه ..

----------


## Aryan-

> دانش آموزایی که رتبه ها رو میارن چجوری میخونن 
> چقدر میخونن
> و.....
> البته فقط تک رقمی و دو رقمی های زیر 30 منظورمه


سلام دوست عزیزم

توی این چند سال تجربه مشاور بودن من، مهم ترین عامل رو انگیزه و تلاش می دونم. (بیاید بحث سهمیه رو مطرح نکنیم. خودم ده ها نفر دیدم که رتبه 12000 شون به تک رقمی تبدیل شده پس می گذریم.)

ببینید هوش هم یه عامل هست که نمی شه منکرش شد. چون من نبوغ هم در بعضی از این افراد (رتبه های زیر 30) دیدم. ولی رتبه های سه رقمی زیادی رو دیدم که صرفا به یه هوش معمولی (وقتی قراره مشاور کسی باشم یه تست هوش دارم که با سه استاندارد میزان iq رو می شه بدست آورد و اولین گام من هست. بسیاری از افراد هوش شون در بازه 95 تا 110 بوده. چند نفر استثنا در حدود 140 تا 168 هم داشتم.) و فقط تلاش بی وقفه و هدفمند به نتیجه رسیدن. برای درس خوندنت برنامه بریز توش تفریح باشه و بقیه چیزا.

مطمئن باش موفق می شی.

من برای فعالیت در این سایت خیلی برنامه ها داشتم از گذاشتن مطالب انگیزشی و مشاوره ای و جزوه و ... ولی مورد بی مهری بعضی دوستان قرار گرفتم و تصمیم گرفتم محدودتر فعالیت کنم. شما هم مطمئن باش می تونی از همین رتبه های دو تا سه رقمی بشی.

----------


## Lynx

> سلام 
> ممنون از پاسخ گویی تون
> منم با صحبت های شما موافقم 
> میدونید این دوستاتون 
> روزانه چند ساعت میخوندن
> فاصله دو هفته ای آزمون رو به چه بازه هایی تقسیم میکردن 
> مرورشون برای درس مهمی مثل زیست چقدر بوده 
> میزان استفاده از نت


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1):  من با دوتاشون ک در ارتباط بودم میگفتن روزای تعطیل 10 تا 14 ساعت
روزای غیر تعطیل 6 تا 8 ساعت
اینا برای هر درس اختصاصی دوتا کتاب داشتن (البت در طول سال تحصیلی تابستون نه ها )
ک میومدن هفته اول تا پنجشنبه آموزش و منبع تست اول و میبستن 
از جمعه تا دوشنبه یا سه شنبه منبع تست دوم تا پنجشنبه هم مرور و سوالای مهم و غلط و اینا
برای زیست توی بازه ی دو هفته حداقل سه یا چهار بار میخوندن نکات و متن کتاب همون بودجه آزمون رو و یکیشونم پنجشنبه ک ماز میداد مینشست دقیق میخوند پاسخنامه ش
میزان استفاده از نت: :d
فقط در حد زنگ زدن ب راننده سرویس یا مادر ک بیاد دنبالشون=))..... من دیدم تازه تابستون ک کنکورشونو دادن تل و وات نصب کردن

----------


## spring__girl

> " کاش والدین آگاه باشن و اگر بچه درس خونی دارن اذیتش نکنن و از سال اول دبیرستان از لحاظ مالی و روحی حمایتش کنن..بنظر من اینا هم مهمه..مخصوصا حمایت والدین در حد توان " 
> 
> این حرفتو باید با طلا نوشت زد دربِ ورودیِ تک تک خونه ها . آرامش روانی که خیلیامون نداریم و همش هم برمیگرده به خانواده. تو خونه ما که خوردنُ بردنُ چاپیدن ُ ... مالِ بقیس درد و بدبختی و مرض نصیب ما میشه. خب آدم با چه آرامشی درس بخونه؟! رتبه یکشم بیاری نمیتونه تو شرایط ما مقاومت کنه ..


متاسفانه بله خیلیامون ارامش روانی نداریم و نمیدونم ۱ دقیقه بعدمون قراره باز چی بشه که بهم بخوره اوضاع..
ولی چیزی ک بهش رسیدم اینه که نمیشه اطراف رو تغییر داد 
پس خودم رفتم کتابخونه تا دور باشم
سپاس دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1): ♡
و ب امید موفقیت های روز افزون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Limo

> قرار نیست همه درکش و داشته باشن


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Rainbow7

اینطوری که گوشی روبزاری کنار و بخونی

----------

